# Fonds d'écrans animés



## heydji (4 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il des fond d'écrans vivants, animés en gif par exemple ou autre ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Tu veux dire avoir le bureau animé ? Si oui Onyx le fait.


----------



## heydji (4 Juillet 2010)

Ok je vais y jeter un oeil...

Pour aller + loin... est-ce possible (y'a t il un système ? une appli ?) qui permette de connecter une web cam et d'avoir constamment sur le bureau l'image de cette web cam ?


----------



## heydji (4 Juillet 2010)

Pour faire plus simple :

Est il possible d'avoir comme image de bureau ce qu'est en train de filmer la webcam ?
Faire en qqlqe sorte une webcam surveillance mais sur son fond d'écran comme écran de contrôle ?


----------

